# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Lyn Scully (Janet Andrewartha)

## jessicaesutton

When did she become so horrible?

----------


## no1abbafan

I know - I used to really like her - not any more tho :Angry:

----------


## LostVoodoo

it's all a bit odd isn't it?

----------


## hippychick215

wheres Oscar?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I don't think Lyn is horrible.  There are 2 sides to every story.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I'm hating her, can't wait for her to leave

----------


## Perdita

She is going to be around for about 3 months, isn't she?

EDIT: She is in it for 6 motnhs.

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ght=Lyn+Scully

----------


## lizann

What happened with her and Steph's dad?

----------


## Abbie

I really dont like her, shes not what I remember!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wheres her son (ossie is it?)

----------


## Abbie

Thats a question! Things like that confuse me

----------


## Dazzle

I think Lyn's supposed to have become horrible after Paul treated her so badly.  I like her as a "baddie" - she's so much more entertaining than she used to be.

It's not realistic that she doesn't have Oscar with her, though.

----------


## Perdita

FEISTY Lyn Scully is heading for another bust-up with best friend Susan Kennedy – over her grand-daughter Summer Hoyland.

The devoted gran, starts to feel pushed out when pretty Summer confides more in Susan and less in her. So when she hears rumours that the brainy babe is having a steamy affair with Susan’s stepson Zeke Kinski she storms straight round to have it out with her pal.

A Neighbours insider said: “Lyn has been looking for an excuse to let rip.So when she finds out everyone is talking about Summer and Zeke she’s straight round to see Susan.

“She knows something has been upsetting her and was devastated when Susan let on that she knew what it was but 
would not break the teenager’s confidence.

“So hearing the rumour gives her all the ammunition she needs to lay into Susan. She thinks it’s disgusting she would let them carry on under her roof without telling her.

“But of course she’s jumped to the wrong conclusion and ends up making her relationship with Summer even more strained.”

Fans of the Channel 5 soap will be able to watch the storyline unfold later this spring.

----------


## fraggle1961

nobody cries like lyn scully!! whether it's a happy or sad occasion she always has a good weep. must spend hours in make-up getting it touched up!!

----------


## Perdita

​In huge news for Neighbours viewers, Lyn Scully is returning to Ramsay Street in 2016.   :Cheer: 

Janet Andrewartha's character will make her first appearance on the show in half a decade next year.

The news was revealed in the soap's new trailer, which also confirms another character will return to the soap.


Real Housewives of Melbourne star Gina Liano will also be back as Paige Smith's adoptive mum Mary next year.

The clip also suggests that Paul Robinson and Terese Willis might finally be about to get together.



Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (06-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (05-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Janet Andrewartha has discussed her character Lyn Scully's return to Ramsay Street.

As revealed in a trailer at the end of last year, the actress has reprised her role once again and will be on screens next month.

Lyn will return to Erinsborough in a bid to help her troubled daughter Steph reconnect with her estranged son Charlie Hoyland.

Charlie is currently living with his dad Max in Fiji, but it was recently announced that Xander McGuire would be taking over the role as the 12-year old.

Steph will be keen to rebuild bridges with Charlie once she comes face to face with him again, but viewers will have to wait and see whether Lyn is responsible for bringing him back to Ramsay Street or not.

Susan and the Scully family
Â©  Channel 5


Speaking about returning to the soap, Andrewartha said: "It's always lovely catching up with older cast as we have shared so many story lines.

"However, it is also lovely to work with the new cast as well, including my new grandson and of course reconnecting with my daughter Carla [Bonner]. She still calls me 'Mamma'!"

Andrewartha revealed to TV Week: ​"I hadn't thought about Neighbours for a long time because I went back to the theatre​.

"But, when they rang and said, 'Just come in for a little while', I went, 'Yes!'"

Neighbours will air Lyn's return on Monday, February 1 in both the UK and Australia.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), Pantherboy (04-01-2016)

----------


## binky321

Lyn is back in town to make sure Steph is OK but her presence brings a bid from Paul for money.

After a rocky start settling back into Ramsay Street following treatment for the psychotic episode which led Steph to kidnap Lucasâ son thinking it was her own, Steph has managed to get her life back on track. The locals are begining to trust her again, sheâs renewed her friendship with Toadie and Sonya and got a job working behind the bar at The Waterhole.

So it comes as a surprise when Stephâs mother Lyn (Janet Andrewartha) arrives in Erinsborough to check up on her daughter. Steph (Carla Bonner) has mixed emotions seeing Lyn again. While she is grateful Lyn is offering her full support to help Steph fight Charlieâs (Xander McGuire) stepmotherâs adoption plans, Steph is concerned about her mother treating he the same way as when she was sick.

Her fears appear will founded when Lyn visits Karl (Alan Fletcher) and Susan (Jackie Woodburne) for information on Steph. Furious, Steph confronts Lyn who thinks twice about sticking around but stays when agreeing to respect Stephâs boundaries.

Meanwhile, Paul (Stefan Dennis) is less than thrilled at seeing his ex-wife Lyn in town until he remembers giving Lyn shares in a mining company as a wedding gift. Thrilled the shares are now worth lots of money Paul spots an opportunity to ease his financial problems and decides to woo the ownership from Lyn and invites her to dinner. Unfortunately for Paul, Lyn has put the shares in trust for Steph so Paulâs hopes of a quick windfall are dashed.

For Steph the shares are a chance to build a future for herself and Charlie. She blasts Paul for trying to steal them from Lyn. He explains that he wanted to use  the cash to lease an old motel and maie it into a profitable business and Steph becomes intrigued. She thinks taking over a rundown motel could be the best way to invest the funds. Will Steph go into busniess with the person she hates motes.

Later, Lyn makes another surprise visit, this time with someone Steph has been trying so hard to get well for. Seeing Lynâs car pull up outside with Charlie (Xander McGuire) in tow, Steph is desperate to see her son but a cautious Toadie (Ryan Moloney) warns seeing Charlie without Maxâs (Stephen Lovatt) knowledge could jeopardise her custody battle. Steph is shattered but knows itâs for the best.

When Charlie finds out Steph is here in town he heads right to her door. Recalling his last encounter with Steph, Charlie is upset but Steph tries to explain to her son that she was sick. Will mother and son mend their relationship?

*Source: TV Soap January*

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is welcoming back Lyn Scully this week, and actress Janet Andrewartha has teased that her character will be naughtier than ever before.

Fans who remember a more tame and tractable Lyn could be in for a surprise when she reconciles with her old flame Paul Robinson - but not in the way some might expect.

Speaking in a Q&A video with Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul, ​Andrewartha said: "​[She] was meek, mild, humble and Christian but she's just a bit naughty now.

"She has grown a little bit and the world has battered her slightly."

Agreeing with his co-star, Dennis added: ​"We have shot it and we know the antics we are going to get up to. We know how naughty Paul and Lyn are going to be.​​"

The pair also reflected on Lyn and Paul's turbulent history, admitting they were shocked that they married so quickly.

Andrewartha said: "It was a huge rush and quite a shock both for the actors and the characters. 

"It wasn't as easy to play as what we are doing now and it wasn't as much fun actually. Of course, conflict is drama."

However, when discussing whether a reunion could be on the cards for the mischievous duo, ​Andrewartha​ kept tight-lipped.

She said: "I would never second guess the writers. They come up with the most interesting ideas sometimes. I wouldn't have thought they would write that one but you never know.​"

https://youtu.be/yTiPYHLwHZ4

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours brings back Lyn Scully next week as she's revealed as the wellness centre's mystery new donor.

Lyn (Janet Andrewartha) returns to Erinsborough after Amy Williams comes clean to Steph about the cash she's received to save their troubled project.

Viewers have recently seen Amy get the wellness centre back on track thanks to an unidentified supporter, but she's stubbornly refused to reveal any more.

Next week, Amy is finally honest with Steph (Carla Bonner) by confessing that the cash has actually come from Lyn, who's decided to become an official investor in the wellness centre.


Lyn Scully returns to see Steph in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
When Lyn pays a visit to reveal more, Steph is outraged by what's been going on behind her back â especially since the centre was originally supposed to be a not-for-profit idea.

Lyn's investment changes the entire concept and Steph isn't too keen on the idea of having to take her mum's business proposals on board.

Steph eventually reaches a compromise with Lyn by insisting that she should be a silent partner, but as most Neighbours fans will know, silence isn't something you get too often from Lyn.

Poor Steph ends up having to work overtime just to manage Lyn, and things only get worse when her interfering mother also insists on meeting her new boyfriend Jack Callahan. Will Steph be able to keep her cool as Lyn crosses the line?


Steph and Lyn Scully continue to catch up in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 15 and Thursday, November 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

badirene (17-11-2017), MellBee (06-11-2017), Ruffed_lemur (06-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Lyn (Janet Andrewartha) returns to Erinsborough after Amy Williams comes clean to Steph about the cash she's received to save the troubled wellness centre.

Viewers have seen Amy get their project back on track thanks to an unidentified, mystery supporter, but she's stubbornly refused to reveal any more. Until now!

Of course, it isn't long until Lyn is back to her old tricks â something that doesn't really go down well with Steph, who's got enough on her plate.


Steph and Lyn Scully continue to catch up in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Steph ends up having to work overtime just to manage Lyn, and things only get worse when her interfering mother also insists on meeting her new boyfriend Jack Callahan.

Will Steph be able to keep her cool as Lyn crosses the line? We kind of hope not.

Neighbours will air these scenes in Wednesday's (November 15) episode at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (15-11-2017), Splashy (15-11-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Shame they cant bring back Joe to pull her in line but then the actor left the show in a cloud and dispute with the makers. 

 If I was Steph I would rip Amy a new one.. 

 Anyone else noticed Amy is getting more and Ozzi these days

----------

kaz21 (15-11-2017), Sparklydee (18-11-2017), TaintedLove (25-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Amy know Lyn?

----------


## Mirjam

So glad Lynne's back, I hope she'll stay on as a regular!

----------


## Aussieguy

Lyn has always been a pain. 

Steph did the right thing ditching Amy - would be highly annoyed if it were me

----------

Sparklydee (18-11-2017), TaintedLove (25-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

lyn reminds me of bettlejuice with that hair  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 anyone think lyn and gary will have a sneaky nookie session, him cheating on terese

----------

TaintedLove (05-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

She is returning

Cast changes
Upcoming and returning characters
Character	Actor	Debut/return date	Ref(s)

Lyn Scully	Janet Andrewartha	August 2019	

Meeting of Paul's ex wives   :Ponder:

----------

MellBee (14-08-2019), Mirjam (14-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (14-08-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> She is returning
> 
> Cast changes
> Upcoming and returning characters
> Character	Actor	Debut/return date	Ref(s)
> 
> Lyn Scully	Janet Andrewartha	August 2019	
> 
> Meeting of Paul's ex wives



I love Lynn! glad she's coming back but I hope it's for more than a guest appearance

----------


## lizann

i never got lynn with paul and with steph gone why now back

----------


## Perdita

Love both Lynn nd Steph... happy for at least one of them coming back

----------

kayuqtuq (15-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*
Neighbours confirms return for Lyn Scully as mysterious Paul Robinson story continues
Why is she back?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...wartha-return/

Neighbours has confirmed that Lyn Scully will be making a return to Ramsay Street next week.

Fan favourite Janet Andrewartha has reprised her role as Lyn, who was last seen in Erinsborough in 2017.

Lyn's latest guest stint kicks off when she turns up to conduct some interviews for the Retreat, but it's not long before she also finds some time to cause problems for her ex-husband Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis).

When Lyn gets a moment alone with Paul's fiancÃ©e Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou), she sparks trouble by strongly warning her not to go ahead with the wedding.

Lyn's intervention echoes a similar sentiment from Paul's second wife Gail Lewis (Fiona Corke), who gives Terese the same warning in this week's episodes.

Terese decides to be open with Paul about this strange coincidence, and the Ramsay Street bad boy is rattled to hear that his ex-wives are interfering.

Paul confronts Lyn, but she stands firm by pointing out that he's the common denominator in all of his failed marriages and should let Terese go if he truly loves her.

Paul soon tries to turn the tables on Lyn, accusing her of being jealous and wanting to get him back for herself. However, it's clear that Lyn has Paul rattled, as he later has a vivid daydream about Terese leaving him.

After a turbulent couple of weeks, Terese and Paul try to enjoy each other's company, looking to the future as they'll soon be married and honeymooning in Europe.

Unfortunately, Lyn knowingly warns Sheila Canning that Paul's luck is about to run out. Does this mean there's more trouble coming?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 28 and Thursday, August 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-08-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

lol the karma bus is coming for Paul. Deserves it for all the interfering he did in Gary & Amy's relationship. Ditto Terese and Roxy/Vance. Good times!

----------

Pantherboy (19-08-2019)

----------

